# suche gute pellets für waller und stör könnt ihr mir helfen?



## Besorger (2. Mai 2010)

hey ich war am wochenende auf wels und stör hab alles versucht bis ein angelm an den see kahm und pellets dran hatte und in 12std 5grö0e störe gefangen mit groß meine ich 1.60-1.90meter aber er hat mir leider nicht gesagt wo er sie her hat was ja logisch ist!und ich habe damit einen 1.40m waller verhaftet! vll habt ich ja links wo ich sie bekomme oder adressen nähe oberhausen!


würde mich über ne antwort freuen!


----------



## troutkiller2 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche gute pellets für waller und stör könnt ihr mir helfen?*

Guck mal im Angelladen nach Heilbutt-Pellets, die riechen sehr intensiv und die Störe sind ganz wild danach:k.
Ein Kilo davon zermalst du und schmeißt immer wieder etwas davon an deine Pose.
Um die Pellets an Haken zu kriegen kaufst du dir Pellets wo schon ein Loch drin ist oder machst selber welche rein und bietest die an einer Haarmontage an.
Ich hoffe, dass ich dir damit geholfen habe.

MfG

Jan


----------



## Besorger (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche gute pellets für waller und stör könnt ihr mir helfen?*

die pellets die er hatte waren glaub ich keine heilbutt  so welche hab ich schon von cormoran bloddy heilbutt heißen die !aber die sind auch 3mal so klein der hatte 15mm dinger!die hatten auch ne hammer konsistenz recht weich aber fest  meine sind voll hart!


----------



## Krabbenfänger (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche gute pellets für waller und stör könnt ihr mir helfen?*

Hi,
die Heilbuttpelletes gibt es in verschiedenen Größen,
könnte es sowas in der Art gewesen sein?
http://www.angelsport-zimmermann.co...n-amino-heilbuttpellets-20mm-mit-loch-p-28015


----------



## Besorger (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche gute pellets für waller und stör könnt ihr mir helfen?*

ja das kommt schon hin nur in 15mm und die waren was grünlich ich bin schon hart am suchen im internet aber ich find nix  man ich muss die haben  aber du komms aus oberhausen sehe ich kenns du zwillbrock das angelparadies


----------



## Krabbenfänger (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche gute pellets für waller und stör könnt ihr mir helfen?*

Hat er die Pellets eventuell selber gemacht oder waren das auf jedenfall gekaufte?
Mir würden noch die hier einfallen ,aber die sind nicht grünlich:
http://www.great-lakes.org/graphics-2/Berkley/Gulp-08-06-07/GulpFW_CatfishDough.jpg
Zwillbrock kenn ich nur von lesen her ,war aber noch nicht da.Wenn ich an Forellenteiche geh fahr ich nach Schermbeck,ich bin aber meist am Kanal oder der Ruhr weil ich da Jahreskarten habe.


----------



## Markus_NRW (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche gute pellets für waller und stör könnt ihr mir helfen?*

Vielleicht so etwas hier ? http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/exorispezialstrpelletssecret14mm225g-p-7624.html


----------



## Besorger (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche gute pellets für waller und stör könnt ihr mir helfen?*

die von exori kommen schon hin! also er meinte zu mir er hat die gekauft weil selber machen is zu teuer und da brauch man so ne maschiene für! der hat die auch schön im auto gehabt das man nich sieht was es war  er hat mir zwar welche gegeben aber nich die die er am haken hatte  die waren soagar 20mm etwas dunkler und wie ein öl film leicht drüber ! und waller mögen sie anscheind auch !  aber krabbenfänger da kann ich dich direkt was fragen wurden in der ruhr wirklich welse eingesetzet? war mal auf eurer verheins-hompage aber da stand nix


----------



## Krabbenfänger (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche gute pellets für waller und stör könnt ihr mir helfen?*

Ja ,Waller ist ordendlich drinn in der Ruhr.
Wo wohnst Du in Oberhausen?Wir können ja mal zusammen los gehen.
http://www.flussangler.com/Artikel/Die_Ruhr_zwischen_Baldeneysee_und_Kettwig.htm


----------



## Besorger (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche gute pellets für waller und stör könnt ihr mir helfen?*

echt geil muss ich mal auf waller gehen!auch am stömchen die ecke da? habe erst seit donnerstag meinen schein zumindes muss ich den noch abholen !darum kenn ich mich hier kaum aus!kla gerne ich wohne in lirich bei babcok inner nähe!habe dich auch bei icq addiert


----------



## Krabbenfänger (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche gute pellets für waller und stör könnt ihr mir helfen?*

Cool,Lirich Schleuse ist mein Stammplatz.


----------



## mlkzander (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche gute pellets für waller und stör könnt ihr mir helfen?*

geh doch mal in deinen raiffeisenmarkt
da gibt es evtl. die biomar (ehem danafeed?) und einige andere gute pellets

bis 20mm die gut ölig sind


----------



## Besorger (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche gute pellets für waller und stör könnt ihr mir helfen?*

ich glaube ich habe in einen wels shop gute pellets gefunden!  ansonsten hätte ich nochmal ne frage wie bekomm ich in einen fluss gut nen waller am haken? u-pose is der richtige weg oder? weil vom grund futtern die süßen doch nich oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## mlkzander (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche gute pellets für waller und stör könnt ihr mir helfen?*

du irrst
wenn sie sammeln dann natürlich AUCH direkt vom grund............


----------



## Besorger (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche gute pellets für waller und stör könnt ihr mir helfen?*

ohh ok was is denn im fliesgewässer besser tauwurm oder köfi?oder pellets


----------



## Krabbenfänger (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche gute pellets für waller und stör könnt ihr mir helfen?*

Ich würde am Fließgewässer lieber Naturköder nehmen,die Pellets sind wohl besser fürn Forellenpuf die die Welse dort dieses Futter kennen,da sie damit aufgezogen wurden.
In der Natur könnte man sie durch anfüttern drann gewöhnen.


----------



## Besorger (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche gute pellets für waller und stör könnt ihr mir helfen?*

haha du wirst ja mit mir gehen müssen  hehe brauch nur mal gescheite bissanzeiger und rodpod


----------

